# In Defense of Alexander Glazunov



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Just kidding! He doesn't need to be "defended." He just needs to be shared, with love. <3

I want people to know how invested in this composer I really am, and what I can share with the TalkClassical community. The older folks on the server already know this, but I've spent over 10 years studying his music, getting to know his life story and how it shaped his aesthetic. I hope to start up an academic foundation in his name some point in my life, and thus share more knowledge of him with all, starting in the academic community and eventually to general audiences.

When I say that he has something for almost everyone, I mean it. The thread that was him weaves through all his music, but he altered his style numerous times in his life, and for different purposes. So what I'd actually like to do in this thread is make a kind of _recommendations hub_. It may have been made by someone before, but if not, I'm starting it now. People could make it for any composer, to be honest! You share with me some of your favorite composers and works, and I'll find something to suit your fancy. Even if you like avant-garde or something supposedly antithetical to Glazunov, I got something for you too.  I may share just one piece, or I may share many pieces, if I find it suitable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Glazunov is nice and lots of recordings are available on spotify (just checked). I've listened to him sometimes and will so again. How do you feel about Sergei Taneyev, he seems harder to find...These days I say my favorite composer is Edison Denisov! Can you match some Glazunov to him?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Denisov is an edgy character, I've heard a little bit of his music. Glazunov later in his life experimented in some piano music, trying to toe the borders of tonality.

I have in mind to share with you his Two Poem-Improvisations, without opus, written 1917-18. Stephen Coombs and Duane Hulbert have performed them. Coombs called them Prelude-Improvisations for whatever reason. Besides his Prelude and Fugues op. 102, they are his most progressive pieces.

I'll give you private link to have them for download.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Glazunov has long been one of my favorite composers. He strove for beauty and achieved it. There's no deep and profound philosophizing, no self-hating angst, no fist shaking at the heavens. Maybe that's why he never made it to the big time. But his music is just so easy to listen to, so rewarding on its own. The 4th symphony is an extraordinary work - no better example of "organic" composition. The closing pages are electrifying. I've wanted to hear it played live for decades, and finally almost a year ago it happened: the Tucson Symphony (a very fine orchestra) played the daylights out of it and had the audience instantly on its feet cheering.
As a performer, my contact with Glazunov has been minimal, unfortunately. In 40 years of playing in orchestras I've only ever encountered the violin concerto (once) and the saxophone concerto (twice). When I started conducting, I really wanted to introduce The Seasons to the orchestra, but alas, Glazunov was not sparing of technical challenges. His music was clearly written for professionals; it is simply beyond the ability of amateurs. But someday I will conduct something by him! Can't let this music vanish.


I've collected the symphony recordings from everyone but it's still the first set, from Roszdestvensky on Olympia, that I come back to.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've appreciated your championing of this composer over the years. When I discovered him a long time ago, I thought there was something wrong with my ears, because nobody else seemed interested in it. Keep it up!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I have several sets of his works, and, like you, my first hearing was a bit of a shock. Where had this composer been hiding? I think he was hurt by unfortunate timing (and probably also by his heavy drinking).


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ...You share with me some of your favorite composers and works, and I'll find something to suit your fancy...


Well, I've never tried Glazunov's music yet, but I would like to. Tchaikovsky is my current favorite russian composer so, well, could you please recommend me something tchaikovskianesque by him then?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I like a lot of Glazunov, but I haven't listened to him for awhile (for no particular reason). I love his 4th and 5th symphonies and the Piano Concerto No. 2. I also enjoy The Seasons, String Quartet #5, String Quintet, and The Sea. Surprisingly to me (because i generally like violin concertos from composers I enjoy), I've never really found his violin concerto a favorite. I've listened to several other works, but I'm not sure exactly which ones. 

Do you have suggestions for works which might be less familiar that you think I might enjoy? I have access to the Naxos Music Library so if it's on youtube or Naxos I can hear it.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Allerius said:


> Well, I've never tried Glazunov's music yet, but I would like to. Tchaikovsky is my current favorite russian composer so, well, could you please recommend me something tchaikovskianesque by him then?


Start with The Seasons by all means. Tchaikovsky wasn't the last word in great Russian ballets, and Glazunov's contributions are wonderful. I love the Telarc recording for the sound quality if nothing else.

Then the violin concerto - what a beautiful romantic work. There is a cheap Naxos disk with both The Seasons and the Violin concerto on it - what a bargain and decent performances.

Then on to the symphonies: pretty much everyone agrees that 4 and 5 are the best of the bunch. There is a recording with both on one disk, on Chandos. It's not bad, but not the most exciting.

So what to do? There is a sensational set of the symphonies AND the concertos AND the Seasons on Warner with Serebrier and it's terrific start to finish. Wonderful music. When I drive from home to Los Angeles I put all the symphonies in the CD changer and it's great - the 9th ends pretty much as I'm pulling into my destination. Great driving music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Allerius said:


> Well, I've never tried Glazunov's music yet, but I would like to. Tchaikovsky is my current favorite russian composer so, well, could you please recommend me something tchaikovskianesque by him then?


The _4th Symphony_, I´d start with that. Also _Stenka Razin_, maybe moving on to a lively recording of the quirkier, non-tchaikovskyesque _Saxophone Concerto_.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Allerius said:


> Well, I've never tried Glazunov's music yet, but I would like to. Tchaikovsky is my current favorite russian composer so, well, could you please recommend me something tchaikovskianesque by him then?


Glazunov and Tchaikovsky were very close friends, a mentoring kind of friendship. I think if you wanna hear something Tchaikovsky-inspired, look no further than his own ballets and perhaps the Symphonies no. 4 and 5. Written in 1897, Raymonda was his answer to the trilogy of Tchaikovsky ballets, and is sometimes called "The Fourth Tchaikovsky Ballet" although that kind of puts down Glazunov's personal merit.






Also, one time, Glazunov shared with Tchaikovsky a new work he was writing for orchestra, playing it on the piano. Tchaikovsky thought it was beautiful work and asked what he called it. Glazunov simply called it "Andantino" and felt it should certainly be called something more expressive, so he asked Tchaikovsky what it made him think of. Tchaikovsky said... a Lyrical Poem.

The name stuck...





This is a start, I would say!

Edit: I see you guys are taking my job :scold: :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I have over the years occasionally held (for myself) a marathon listening session where I took on the Glazunov symphonies in numbered order. I enjoy them all, and plan to undertake this same marathon session again, soon.

I did the same once with my Svetlana boxset of Miaskovsky symphonies. That's a little more demanding, but none the less worthwhile.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you for the recommendations. I'll try to listen to some of them later today on youtube.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

If you like Tchaikovsky, you can hardly go wrong with Raymonda (the full ballet has been recorded) or The Seasons. I am also fond of his Symphony #1, but I must admit a penchant for youthful symphonies (which tend to embody energy and optimism).


----------

